# 9 Lives Cat Food Recall



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2018)

Two specific products are being recalled: 


9Lives Protein Plus with Tuna & Chicken, 4 pack of  5.5 oz cans with UPC Code 7910021549 and Best if Used By Date of March  27, 2020 through Nov. 14, 2020.
9Lives Protein Plus with Tuna & Liver, 5 pack of 5.5  oz cans with UPC Code 7910021748 and Best if Used By Date of April 17,  2020 through Sept. 14, 2020.
 
Cat owners who have the recalled cans should stop using it and throw the  food away. If you have questions about the recall, or would like a  refund or coupon, you’re being instructed to fill out this online form or call 1-888-569-6828, Monday through Friday, between 8:00 a.m. and 6:00 p.m. EST.

https://www.wpxi.com/news/national/...ives-wet-canned-cat-food-recalled-1/887671146


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2018)

I don't use that brand for my cat Rose, but thanks for the info!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2018)

I don’t use this brand either but thanks all the same. 
You’re so helpful.


----------

